
Microsoft to delete Bing users' IP addresses after 6 months - jacquesm
http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2010/01/bing-beats-google-but-not-yahoo-in-keeping-search-records.ars
======
oconnore
Wow, they are doing something right?

